# 09 Challenger-Chrome flip stlyle gas cap on gto



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*09 Challenger-Chrome flip stlyle Fuel door on gto*

I may get some Flak/ for putting a dodge item on a Gto/ I just wanted something Different with a vintage look. The price has finally come down on these great all aluminium Chrome Flip covers from the 08-09 Dodge challengers. I purchased on e-bay for 129.00 from a dealer in Texas!! Okay i just removed the Stock cover, i then made a Aluminium circle that would accept the new cover from dodge that has 4 plastic angled push clips. Its basically a 1/2 circle that mounts to the factory screw locations from the old filler door and a portion of this circle, i left a tab that could be bent down and screwd to the area where the gto factory door release was. it is mounted with the gto screws from the original fuel door!! next using a electric soldering gun, removed the hinge on the fuel door. Next I proceded to drill a series of holes in a stock plastic lid and finish cutting with a dremel & jig saw.From the bottom Side!! After many hours of sanding, placing items on car and sanding more!! i installed Unit and with a Firm push and then pushing the small locking tabs out from the inside,just a little it all locked into place!! The Original cap even connects to the Hole inside the new Fuel door!! It Works Great for now!! maybe when i get the new jhp fenders ,i spend some extra cash and have a body shop install without the Cut gto fuel door as a filler to the original size!!arty:arty:


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i dont maybe to flashy for me but way better then a sticker i tell ya that!!

very nice :cheers


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll bet its faster now!

Should have one on each side!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

If you like it, that is what matters.

Clean installation.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Flip Fuel door??*

:agree Yes on the fuel Door? I just wanted something different and to bring back some of that muscle car look!! When i was growing up in the late sixties/Early seventies just about every hot rod had a flip style cap!! Then Dodge came out with them ! All the Moon tanks, Rods Custom cars,had them!! You just had to have one on your car somehow!! I look at the photos, just doesn't do it justice. I still question the work but each time i get out to drive the Gto, the fuel cap is getting better each time and more and more compliments. Maybe i will keep this modification!! Faster? it feels fasterarty:arty:


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok it is really growing on me! i really want to do it now


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I am not one that usually likes this type of stuff on the GTO, because it doesn't fit in with anything else on our cars, but after reading your post in that other thread, I have to admit I was curious to see it, because it sounded like you were doing it right and I thought you might pull it off

then I came into this thread.......................

seriously, a sticker would have looked better (and they look like ****), but at least that would have covered the entire fuel door.

now you have a smaller fuel door, bolted to the original door? and you can still see it, including the rubber gasket?

if you are serious about doing it properly down the road, you should have waited until you had the money.


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you notice if you leave it open, does it pulls to the right!


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

this is Not Simply bolted On!! Major work cutting a hole in the original fuel door removing the hinge and making a aluminium plate that bolts to the existing hinge support!! Two things, this allows me to do,1. go back to the original type. 2, allows me to see what it would look like with out destroying or wasting money!! Yes in a perfect world .just take it to a body shop pay the man 1000 dollars and have a good blend but not a factory finish and more? Im saving money for the jhp fenders. The Horspower is fine and can allways be upgraded. the sap stuff is unreal and hard to find,and a ls7 is a good swap!! This a a good low cost high hp car to play with! if you want to drive a red or blue jellybean that looks just like everybody elses,you should do it!! Rodding and racing is about what works best for the indivudual!! Thats what created the gto? the strive for something different!!:cheers


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

cpr said:


> this is Not Simply bolted On!! Major work cutting a hole in the original fuel door removing the hinge and making a aluminium plate that bolts to the existing hinge support!!


I'm not saying that you didn't put a lot of work into it, but if anyone is going to look at it, they aren't going to say "wow, I bet he did a ton of work on that!". they are going to say, "why the hell did he just stick that chrome cover over the stock one, when it isn't even the same size?", because that is totally what it looks like (seriously, take a step back. try to take yourself out of the picture, and take a good look at it as someone else would)


> Yes in a perfect world .just take it to a body shop pay the man 1000 dollars and have a good blend but *not a factory finish *and more? Im *saving money for the jhp fenders*.


 aren't you contradicting yourself with those two statements?

first you are worried about not having a factory finish, and then, in your next sentence, you go and say that you want to change your fenders.........what happened to you being concerned with the "factory finish"?

all I'm saying is that you seem to be trying too hard to justify yourself. I only stated my opinion. you don't have to agree with it. you have to realize that when you try something different, a lot of people are going to think a lot of different things.

would you rather have everyone say it looks great, just to make you feel good (and then they say something different behind your back), or would you rather hear truthful opinions?

I'm just very honest with my input on stuff. if I like it, I'll let you know, and if I don't like something, I'll also let you know. it's only fair, right?


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:agree It all comes down to Beauty is in the eye of the beholder? The test will be this weekend. im traveling to a show just for Gto and g8 autos only. Im always open to all views,negative or positive!! im over 50 and can handle anything that comes my way!! my ego is not that big!! Im not here to play with words, just to make this Gto fit me and share what ive done to other gto lovers that may want to try what ive done or give it a twist of thier own!! This is what works for me? I give a postive comment and keep the negative to myself!! Even Chip Foose has his moments!!arty:arty::seeya:


----------



## xbmx89 (Oct 2, 2008)

You paid $130 for a plastic gas cap?


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Its Not Plastic!!!! Its aluminium, chrome plated!


----------



## xbmx89 (Oct 2, 2008)

The one on the challengers are actual plastic. fake chrome look. Just try tapping them.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Aluminium Die cast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Not Plastic!!!!!!!!!*

Xbmc and to all The challenger fuel cap is aluminium die cast!! Please just lift the lid and it states right on the cap!! It also comes with its own plastic inner sleeve that attaches to the cap and clips on to the fender with 4 tabs that click as you push this assembly into the proper location!! As in my install you can see it and my stock gas cap/that screws/clicks into the filler neck even clips into a hole in the plastic sleeve so we can hang the cap on the rear flip side of the fuel door away from the car body!!! Even our original fuel door did not have!!arty:arty:


----------



## Charlie7859 (May 16, 2009)

I think it looks okay. You should post how the show went that you took your GTO to. Here's my 05 with a few modifications at a show right next to a Challenger.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks, The show went very well.Pontiac Performance, hopes to place some photos and info in the fall issue? do not know what photos they will be using but they had my hood up and took some great shots!!:shutme ha,ha just like the smiley!! Im sure they will try to showcase the G8? But you never know with Pontiac!!arty:


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Needs to fixed, It's not big enough it should go all to the rubber part

In all honesty i would have rather moved the gas tank and did a flip down on the license plate


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks butchered, imo.


----------



## way2fasts (May 16, 2009)

that door looks tight, have you thought about painting it in a flat black color to match your spoiler


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Well have been to a few car shows and the cap is a hit!! From young to old they all like it. did not have one negative response! the 50 and older really liked the paint scheme and overall vintage look!! The chrome cap goes great with the wheels and 6.0 badges on rocker. Stock factory is a little to generic and to bland? trying to be pleasing to all? Only a few cars have ever pulled that Off! First Mustang! 64-65. Others have caught on in later years! Your car is a extension of you and should reflect that!!


----------

